# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  مشکل netfx3.5 در نصب sql server 2012

## ordebehesht

دوستان میدونم جاش اینجا نیست اما تو تالار خودش زدم جواب ندادن
دوستان سلام من تو نصب sql server 2012 هر نسخه ای حتی 2008 تو win 8  به  این مشکل که میگه نمیتونه اجرا کنه netfx3.5‌رو چه کنم مشکل از چیه حتی تو  ادامهخ نصب وقتی که تموم میشم میخوام smss رو بیارم و دیتابیس ایجاد کنم  مثلی اینکه نصب نشده جالب وقتی تو win 7  نصب میکنم ایراد نداره

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

باید .netfx3.5 رو نصب کنید(در وین8 پیش فرض نصب نیست).

----------


## ordebehesht

حتی تو سرور 2012 تو CD نصب نیست باید دانلود بشه

مگه 4.5 شامل این نسخه هایی پایینی نمیشه

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

شما نسخه ۴.۵ رو نصب کنید دیگه لزومی به ۳.۵ نیست !!!

----------


## abdullah20

دوستمون Mahmoud.Afrad درست میگن ابتدا 3.5 را نصب کنید

----------


## ordebehesht

> شما نسخه ۴.۵ رو نصب کنید دیگه لزومی به ۳.۵ نیست !!!


رو ویندوز 8 من .net 4.5 به طور پیش فرض نصب اما نمیتونم sq

----------


## ordebehesht

> شما نسخه ۴.۵ رو نصب کنید دیگه لزومی به ۳.۵ نیست !!!


  رو ویندوز 8 4.5 به طور پیش نصب هستش اما بازم نمیتونم sql نصب کنم خطای 3.5 میده

----------


## website.expert

آره دوست عزیز باید .net 3.5 رو حتماً نصب کنید با وجود اینکه 4.5 نصبه!
نمیدونم چرا؟!
که تو 8 فقط بصورت آنلاین باید نصبش کنید.
ولی بگردید روش نصب آفلاین 3.5 رو هم تو نت یاد دادن.
کلاً خودم نه با win8 حال کردن نه sql2012 نه vs2012!!!

----------


## website.expert

http://soft98.ir/software/drivers/14...Windows-8.html

----------


## website.expert

راستی ssms درسته نه smss! شوخی :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ordebehesht

> راستی ssms درسته نه smss! شوخی


تایپ تند و این ایرادا میشه

----------


## ordebehesht

> http://soft98.ir/software/drivers/14...Windows-8.html


آره میدونم اینو تو سایت قبلا دانلود کردم ببینم چه میشه

----------


## MiniMicro

سلام دوست عزیز ordibehesht  من روش آفلاین فعال کردن دات نت 3 یا  3.5 یا  هر کدوم از نسخه ها رو پیدا کردم فقط کافی مراحل زیر رو طی کنی
1-دی وی دی ای که از روش ویندوز 8 رو نصب کردی رو داخل دستگاه دی وی دی بزار 
2- داخل دی وی دی محتویات این مسیر رو کپی کن تو درایو c  به نام مثلا net35
مسیر:  
I:*\sources**\sxs
I نام درایو دی وی دی شماست
3-بعد cmd.exe رو به عنوان administrator اجرا کن، رو cmd رایت کلیلک کن و Run as administrator رو کلیک کن
4-وقتی که cmd اجرا شد دستور زیر رو وارد کن
**Dism.exe /online /enable-feature /featurename:NetFX3 /All /Source:c:\net35 /LimitAccess

وقتی که مراحل بالا رو به درستی انجام داده باشی پنجره cmd  به این صورت خواهد بود:
*CMD-600x303.jpg
من این روش رو هم تو ویندوز 7 و هم تو 8 اجرا کردم و فقط در 8 جواب داد
این روش رو من از این سایت یاد گرفتم.
http://www.yethz.com/win-8/enable-ne...s-update/2499/

----------


## mary203

سلام.
من IISویندوز رو نصب کردم اما باز در هنگام نصب Sql ارور میده که IISنصب نیست. بنظرتون مشکل از کجاست و من باید چیکار کنم؟

----------

